
Ask HN: Does a “campaign manager” system like this exist? - frowaway
I work on a hosted application, which works a bit like this: The customer has an admin where they create sites, which are populated with inventory, which is displayed on the site. For example, one type of site is a real-estate broker. Each piece of data is a listing. The site displays the broker&#x27;s inventory.<p>We have a need for a marketing system on top of this; I suspect &quot;campaign manager&quot; is the correct term. We&#x27;re not looking for anything specifically related to ads, though.<p>The basic workflow we need is to allow the user to create &quot;campaigns&quot; — some permanent, some time-window-based — that are based on &quot;rules&quot; for promoting content. For example, rules might be &quot;boost these items in the results&quot;; or &quot;display these in a certain way&quot;; or &quot;show this introductory creative at the top of the page&quot;; etc. There might also be relational rules such as &quot;if this rule matches X, apply another rule to all of X&#x27;s &#x27;children&#x27;&quot;.<p>We then need a reporting system that can show the impact of these rules (e.g. clicks or conversions compared to the non-promoted content).<p>Our front end already has a tagging system to implement the display behaviour, and our admin UI allows users to manually tag content. But we don&#x27;t have any campaign management at all.<p>Another challenge here is that we want our users to be able to resell packages to third parties, directly and as a self-service product. For example, they want to be able to sell &quot;10 featured listings per month&quot; to an independent agent. They want to charge the agent directly, but they also want an agent to be able to log in and sign up for that package by entering their credit card info.<p>Is there a SaaS-type product that covers these bases? We could build all of this ourselves, but I would prefer it if there were some existing solution we could just license.<p>One requirement is that it must be white-labeled, so we can apply our own branding. It must also support SSO so we can reuse our existing login.
======
imaginenore
Sounds like a custom system. Find a programmer to implement it. Doesn't seem
too complicated.

